# Show your collection of vintage Miniature Diecast Model bicycles!



## dungo (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking to see everyones collection of miniature diecast bicycles... Show pictures!
Also I am looking to buy some, especially the Bowden Spacelander one, so if you got any miniatures to sell... PM me!
Thanks


----------



## kunzog (Apr 3, 2012)

just a few













the bicycle racer is only 2 inches long


----------



## kunzog (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a special one John Deere produced to celebrate their original bicycles


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 4, 2012)

*Miniature Bicycles*









     Heres a few i picked up over the years.


----------



## Tuesday (May 7, 2016)

*I've had these for some time and I am not sure of their value nor do I know much about them. I can't find a brand name on any of them. All are in great condition. The more detailed ones have all working parts just like a real bike right down to the gears and breaks. *


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2016)

Haven't aimed my camera at the model, and maybe I'll get there, but I have the model of Francesco Moser's 1984 hour-record bike



After breaking Merckx 3 records, and awarded the hour record for, 51.151 km,, Moser was disqualified 13 years later for being on a newfangled aero bicycle.  (They decided poor Eddie was somehow cheated, and made new rules about equipment)
I understand he makes a very nice wine today.
http://www.cantinemoser.com/en/


----------



## Ralphy (Dec 1, 2016)

New to this site but happy to find do so many like minded Crazies. I'm looking for more information for on some miniaturestuff I acquired over the years.
Does anyone have info on these high grade pieces known as Whisper Rider
Xspeed 2000. 1/6 scale or slightly larger.View attachment 390539 View attachment 390539 View attachment 390539


----------



## Ralphy (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok sounds great....thanks everyone !


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2016)

Have this small scale mountain bike.. don't know anything about it but it's cool


----------



## Ralphy (Feb 23, 2017)

Consider a sale?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 11, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 397589 View attachment 397588 Have this small scale mountain bike.. don't know anything about it but it's cool



I have two and can't find anything on the Web about where they are made or the age or even a company name. Rare! I would appreciate any information anyone has.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 11, 2017)

dungo said:


> Looking to see everyones collection of miniature diecast bicycles... Show pictures!
> Also I am looking to buy some, especially the Bowden Spacelander one, so if you got any miniatures to sell... PM me!
> Thanks



Still there or here?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2017)

Interesting wonder if they were a store display


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 11, 2017)

Found a pristine one on ebay from Texas but it was lost in the mail so after 3 months of fighting with the seller and ebay I got my money back. Then one week later it was for sale again on ebay for 3 times  the amount . Same bike.
Very rare 1/5 scale, especially with writing on them. The hunt continues.....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 11, 2017)

These are some ..
Bill Honeman Brass Bicyclist Highly Detailed Trophy Topper ,The rest are some of my figures from when I did O scale model railroading..1/4 inch scale metal figures. Bicycles and motorcycles... Just fun to detail and paint..


----------

